# PS3 or 360?



## Dreltox (Nov 14, 2009)

Which one do you think is better for purchase?(yes, I don't have one :O) Anywho, can you give me some solid reasons? (Please no "GET 360 HALO 3 FTW LOLOLOLOL) I'm slightly inclined towards 360, only because of all you peoplez have gamer tags. Plus both of these are as cheap as hell now. So...yeah.


----------



## Sam (Nov 14, 2009)

*Insert 2 Cents here*


----------



## Dreltox (Nov 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> Masturbation.


...uhh?


----------



## Sam (Nov 14, 2009)

I dunno man, what titles do you like?


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 14, 2009)

get PS3 it has free online play and a 4% failure rate. Also MGS4 FTW LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Dreltox (Nov 14, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> get PS3 it has free online play and a 4% failure rate. Also MGS4 FTW LOLOLOLOLOL



LOLOLOLO TRUUUE. Doesn't 360 have like a 33% fail rate?


----------



## Dreltox (Nov 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> I dunno man, what titles do you like?



Shoooooty shoooty shooty. Also why i'm inclined towards 360. Although you can be THE F'IN JOKER on the PS3. Is there a lot of pew pew on PS3 too? I imagine...


----------



## Sam (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah, and you have to pay for online service. But then I pay for it, and I like my xbox very much. I honestly am glad I got it over a PS3. 

I had the choice, and I chose Xbox.


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 14, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> LOLOLOLO TRUUUE. Doesn't 360 have like a 33% fail rate?



around that I think but I think its less now.


----------



## Dreltox (Nov 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> Yeah, and you have to pay for online service. But then I pay for it, and I like my xbox very much. I honestly am glad I got it over a PS3.
> 
> I had the choice, and I chose Xbox.



Exactly. But I don't have money to spend on online service XD! So...not sure. This is tougher than I thought.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 14, 2009)

If you want a larger library of games, and better online capability. Get an Xbox 360. If you want more of a multimedia station, get a PS3.


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Nov 14, 2009)

The newer chipset in the 360 has limited the failure rate of consoles, not to mention the extended warranty will cover any serious hardware failing for up to 3 years.

I personally own both consoles and I regret neither purchase. Whilst the ps3 does have free online play I find it doesn't have anywhere near the level of support that the 360 offers. From a personal standpoint, I use my 360 a lot more as it's vastly easier to communicate and participate with the majority of my friends that play online. 

The ps3 does obviously offer the better hardware although I'd debate whether or not it actually offers the better catalogue of games. Most titles tend to be multiformat these days and due to the complex nature of developing for the ps3 you'll find you trade earlier release dates for a later release but with some exclusives in a lot of cases.

TLDR version: I think the 360 offers more from a multiplayer standpoint but the ps3 definately has the edge if you're looking for graphics and are only really interested in a single player sort of experience. Plus it doubles as a cheap blu-ray player!


----------



## Sam (Nov 14, 2009)

Honestly, xbox just dropped in 100$ in price. 50 bucks will get you a year of online service. It's really not that expensive. Plus you get all sorts of updates and what not, and service you expect for paying for your service.


----------



## Dreltox (Nov 14, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> If you want a larger library of games, and better online capability. Get an Xbox 360. If you want more of a multimedia station, get a PS3.



360 it is. OMG 360  wins. That was fast.... But I prefer multiplayer so I'll go with it. Thanks!


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 14, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> Shoooooty shoooty shooty. Also why i'm inclined towards 360. Although you can be THE F'IN JOKER on the PS3. Is there a lot of pew pew on PS3 too? I imagine...



There's a shit ton of PS3 shooters i.e COD4,COD WAW, MW2, MGS4, Fallout3, Red Faction: G, RE5, Dead space, R&C ftod, etcetera etcetera


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 14, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> 360 it is. OMG 360  wins. That was fast.... But I prefer multiplayer so I'll go with it. Thanks!



Remember though, larger library /=/ more better games. 

Most good games are cross platform, the only real good Xbox exclusive that the PS3 doesn't get that I can think of right now is Mass Effect. 

Honestly what it boils down to here is if you want better online capability or more functions on your console, such as a blue ray player, storage devices (you can't stick in a 500gb HD into a 360, only "approved" HDs, but you can on the PS3) music player, photos etc etc.



TheNewfie said:


> There's a shit ton of PS3 shooters i.e COD4,COD WAW, MW2, MGS4, Fallout3, Red Faction: G, RE5, Dead space, R&C ftod, etcetera etcetera



MGS4 isn't a really a shooter. The rest, eh, they're the same on both consoles, but the 360 wins if multiplayer is what you're looking for. Especially with the controller, for many the Xbox  360 controller is a better FPS controller.


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Nov 14, 2009)

Im going to interject again- HD space isnt really an issue with the 360 as installing games is always optional whereas a lot of ps3 games have a mandatory install so you will need that bigger HD. Just an observation >.>


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 14, 2009)

I also own both consoles, but have only owned the 360 for around two months and only own two games for it: Forza Motorsport 2 and Star Wars: The Force Unleased. It's a good system, but I personally prefer the PS3. For a gamer like me, I prefer the single player mode and games like Uncharted, Motorstorm, and even multi-platformers like Prince of Persia and Legend of Spyro: Dawn of teh Dragon look great on the PS3.

But, as I said, both are good system. PS3 is best for single player experiences, but so far, I'd agree that 360 has the edge in multiplayer.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 14, 2009)

StarGazingWolf said:


> Im going to interject again- HD space isnt really an issue with the 360 as installing games is always optional whereas a lot of ps3 games have a mandatory install so you will need that bigger HD. Just an observation >.>



True, but it's not really an issue. Since you can stick a hard drive in of your choosing. If you choose to install games on the 360 to remove disc hassle, you'll run out quickly and then you're screwed because you can't put in a much larger HD in without having it be one of these "approved" ones. And they're only 100gb.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd lobby for the 360... but mine crashed not 3 days ago and so now I'm pissed at it. 


On the other hand. 

Left 4 Dead. 


Yeah... 

I think Left 4 Dead more or less invalidates all your arguments... though you can get that on PC, IIRC... 

Ok, PC, ftw.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Nov 14, 2009)

Really I prefer the PS3 for all games. The 360 is a good choice but there is so much it lacks in only thing Xbox has is XBL. Really if it wasn't for that then the 360 would already be dead imo


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 14, 2009)

Base your decision on which exclusives you like better.

Also, if you're going to play online, are you going to use wireless?  Keep in mind that the 360 has the 100 dollar adapter that is sold separately, while PS3 has a built in adapter.  Also, the 360 costs money to play online, while PS3 doesn't.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 15, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> True, but it's not really an issue. Since you can stick a hard drive in of your choosing. If you choose to install games on the 360 to remove disc hassle, you'll run out quickly and then you're screwed because you can't put in a much larger HD in without having it be one of these "approved" ones. And they're only 100gb.


 
But really, how many games are you going to be playing at once?  Typically people are only regularly playing one or two games untill they get bored and move onto other titles.  I don't really think there's a NEED to install every game you have.  Just delete the ones you arn't playing.

Unlike on the PC, you don't have to be careful to ensure you don't delete your save data, settings and such, that's stored entirely seperately of the HDD install data


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 15, 2009)

The PS3 costs more upfront, IIRC. 

XBL isn't that expensive either. 

Oh, and Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 15, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> The PS3 costs more upfront, IIRC.
> 
> XBL isn't that expensive either.
> 
> Oh, and Left 4 Dead.


Actually, they're both $300 dollars, if you buy the good X Box and not the almost worthless one.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 15, 2009)

9.9 

I got X-box "elite" and am still pretty certain I got gypped. Could have totally made due with a "normal" one. 

X-box "arcade" is worthless though. 

PS: Left 4 Dead. =p 



Actually, if I got to do it over again (barring the fact that the prices were different when I bought my X-box), I might actually go for PS3. Only real reason I wouldn't is because all my friends are on X-box... not that live EVER ****ING WORKS!!!!!* >=( 

(*That's actually probably because I live about 5 miles due east of the middle of nowhere and the internet arrives by Pony Express.)


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 15, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> 9.9
> 
> I got X-box "elite" and am still pretty certain I got gypped. Could have totally made due with a "normal" one.
> 
> ...


You don't have to keep mentioning left 4 dead.  That's one game.  People shouldn't buy consoles based on one game.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 15, 2009)

I know, I was being semi-sarcastic.


----------



## Envy (Nov 15, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> Shoooooty shoooty shooty. Also why i'm inclined towards 360. Although you can be THE F'IN JOKER on the PS3. Is there a lot of pew pew on PS3 too? I imagine...



If you like shooters best, go for a 360. It has a huge amount of very strong shooters. Also, if your into multiplayer and all your friends have a 360, go for that assuming you can afford Live.

But really, you should look up the exclusives for both of your choices. Would you rather play Rachet and Clank or Banjo Kazooie? Valkyria Chronicles or Gears of War? Gran Turismo or Forza? Heavy Rain or Alan Wake? The Last Guardian or Braid? Such are choices....

Still, if you like your library shooter-heavy, go with the 360.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2009)

the main selling point of any console are the exclusives. figure out which exclusives you like better and then buy your console


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 15, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Especially with the controller, for many the Xbox  360 controller is a better FPS controller.



Agree with this.

Well if you want the 360, go for it.  The systems are pretty much equal to each other.  All depends on what you want in a console.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 15, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Especially with the controller, for many the Xbox  360 controller is a better FPS controller.



I don't own any shooters for the 360, but I'll give the system some props for the controller. For me, it is by far the most comfy and also the most natural-feeling when it comes to gameplay.

Plus, the triggers are excellent for racing. They remind me so much of the Dreamcast triggers.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Nov 15, 2009)

Envy said:


> If you like shooters best, go for a 360. It has a huge amount of very strong shooters. Also, if your into multiplayer and all your friends have a 360, go for that assuming you can afford Live.
> 
> But really, you should look up the exclusives for both of your choices. Would you rather play Rachet and Clank or Banjo Kazooie? Valkyria Chronicles or Gears of War? Gran Turismo or Forza? Heavy Rain or Alan Wake? The Last Guardian or Braid? Such are choices....
> 
> Still, if you like your library shooter-heavy, go with the 360.



Braid is also on the PS3 now BTW


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 15, 2009)

Even though I have a 360 and this feels a bit like teamkilling: 

Don't forget the failure rate. 

The failure rate for the 360 is far, far worse.


----------



## Dragon Maestro (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, the Xbox is cool looking (yeah, sounds stupid, but some people actually buy things for this reason alone), apparently lots of people around here have gamer tags, there are some nice Xbox exclusive game (especially FPS's).

Downside, There is a glitch in some Xbox's that when you update past a certain update it kills disk reading (you have to do some crazy tap the top of the Xbox to get it to read. It's a pain!), they make most of the money they make on Xbox sales through credits and paying for internet, the red-ring is always a possibility (although I've only gotten it because I left it somewhere where it couldn't ventilate ( in summer D: ), I've heard it can scratch the disks (although what system doesn't?), the memory that comes with it on a standard is only about 6 gigs I believe.

I don't know about the PS3, but the Xbox is still kind of appealing (to me) even with all the problems it has.

Edit: oh yeah, and the failure rate is high. :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2009)

Dragon Maestro said:


> Well, the Xbox is cool looking (yeah, sounds stupid, but some people actually buy things for this reason alone), apparently lots of people around here have gamer tags, there are some nice Xbox exclusive game (especially FPS's).
> 
> Downside, There is a glitch in some Xbox's that when you update past a certain update it kills disk reading (you have to do some crazy tap the top of the Xbox to get it to read. It's a pain!), they make most of the money they make on Xbox sales through credits and paying for internet, the red-ring is always a possibility (although I've only gotten it because I left it somewhere where it couldn't ventilate ( in summer D: ), I've heard it can scratch the disks (although what system doesn't?), the memory that comes with it on a standard is only about 6 gigs I believe.
> 
> ...



-about that disc reading glitch: never heard of that one  or do you mean the issue when the tray wont open anymore? thats because of dirt, not because of a software malfuntion.

-about the red ring of doom: with new models (starting with those from 2007) that shouldnt happen anymore. if you keep it in a tight spot and it dies it doesnt have anything to do with bad hardware, every modern piese of technology dies without proper ventilation^^

-the problem with the scratched discs doesnt exist anymore. that was an issue with the old DVD drives, that has been resolved.

-the standard (arcade) xbox comes with 512mb of internal memory. the other ones come with a 60 or 120 gig hard drive

and the failure rate isnt that high anymore, too... sure, some fail but its not as high as it used to be because the production processes got better


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 15, 2009)

Dragon Maestro said:


> Downside, There is a glitch in some Xbox's that when you update past a certain update it kills disk reading (you have to do some crazy tap the top of the Xbox to get it to read. It's a pain


 
Uhh, no, there is no dashboard update that physically breaks the optical drive and makes you have th 'tap it' to read. I've never heard of that and it's also just kinda stupid.

An interesting thing about the 512mb Arcade units, some of the boxes at least still list 256mb on the side.  Mine was like that and I was worried, however when I got the 360 running and it ran it's updates, it had 226mb of FREE storage and listed the storage at about 54% in use.  So it's clearly a 512mb machine yet the box said otherwise.


----------



## Lasair (Nov 15, 2009)

Also ill pop one extra argument in the PS3's favor, and thats that its online service is improving all the time.

Where as i feel XBL has become somewhat stale, the PSN is being constantly upgraded month on month. 

PS3 Firmware 3.10 which is due out soon is bringing direct Facebook integration, Cross-Game chat and a customisable XMB/PSN Profile Card system. The online itself gets more stable every time they do an FW upgrade.

The PSN store now offers about the same amount of content as XBL, and with I-Player in the UK, the Vidzone music video player, and Sony's movies-on-demand service launching in 2010, i feel that PSN is quickly gaining at least a level par with XBL.
And all for the very reasonable price of, nothing at all.

Also, all my mates had 360's but i still went for PS3, because i feel it just offers a great overall package.

In the end it comes down to A: price. 360 elite and PS3 120gb are both around 299, but then XBL is about what 60$ and PSN is free. Also 100$ for 360's adapter if your going wireless online, PS3 has that built in.

and B: exclusives. 360 has the likes of Halo, Mass Effect, L4D2 and Forza, but then PS3 has MGS4, Uncharted 2, Killzone 2, Gran Turismo and of course, MAG.

Imo, if your willing to pay for your online service, then perhaps 360 is your best bet.
But then, there is still a roughly 15% fail rate on them even with the new motherboard, compared to a still around 4% PS3 failure.

Oh and with the PS3 mandatory instal taking up spacel, i bought a 400GB 2.5in SATA HDD in PC World for like 50euro, and slotted it straight in :3

TLDR: both systems are pretty equal online and off. Just comes down to what you want out of them. Both have good titles and exclusives.
Both have good online service but PSN free.


----------



## Lasair (Nov 15, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> and the failure rate isnt that high anymore, too... sure, some fail but its not as high as it used to be because the production processes got better



Yeah where it used to be a whopping 33.33% (1 in 3) of consoles, now its only an estimated 15% (about 1 in 8) or so. Which i must admit is a substansial decrease. But its still higher than the 4% with the Sony machine.

And RROD does still happen (did to me with 2009 Elite's) just not near half as often as it used to.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 15, 2009)

I think there are some advantages to paying for the XBL online service.  Firstly, of course, you still have access to the market place for DLC and downloadable games and stuff like that.  However the Xbox is unique in that even Xbox1 games STILL have their online servers running even if not a sole is playing.  So sure you're paying $8 a month for online gaming, but it also means that your online games will still be playable far down the line.  The XBL Gold fees fund that.

Meanwhile, other console games have a long history of their free online services closing eventually once it's no longer profitable to the publisher in using it to sell new copies.

That said, it's yet to be seen if PSN titles will eventually lose their online servers like the vast majority of PS2 titles did.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 15, 2009)

its pretty simple what would u rather have.a game consel or a game consel with free online and blueray?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm going to say that a computer wins outright, but only if you have enough money.


----------



## DragonRift (Nov 15, 2009)

Two years ago, I would have said "hands-down, XBOX 360!"  Today?  It's a coin-toss, really.  Both consoles have their shortcomings, but they're equally impressive machines nonetheless.

The question you should ask yourself is which exclusives are you more interested in?  I have both because as much as I love games like *Gears of War* and *Lost Odyssey*, I can't live without *Metal Gear Solid*, *God of War* nor *Ratchet and Clank*.

The only glaring difference is that the 360 has the best online service (at a measly $50/year), and the PS3 has blu-ray playback.

Seriously, pick which console has the most exclusives you're interested in and go from there.  Neither choice is wrong.  ^^;  You're sure to be pleased either way.


----------



## Dragon Maestro (Nov 15, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Uhh, no, there is no dashboard update that physically breaks the optical drive and makes you have th 'tap it' to read. I've never heard of that and it's also just kinda stupid.



Me and a bunch of friends got this glitch. I really don't know what _actually _causes it, but it seemed to happen to me and my friends after we updated.

So it's not made up. Unfortunately.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Nov 18, 2009)

PS3 has no exclusive titles I would be interested in playing. I frown upon it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 18, 2009)

Dragon Maestro said:


> Me and a bunch of friends got this glitch. I really don't know what _actually _causes it, but it seemed to happen to me and my friends after we updated.
> 
> So it's not made up. Unfortunately.


 
It's almost certianly a coincidence.


----------



## DragonRift (Nov 18, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> PS3 has no exclusive titles I would be interested in playing. I frown upon it.



A pity.  *The Last Guardian*, *MAG*, *God of War III*, *Heavy Rain*, *Mod Nation Racers*, *Infamous*, *Resistance 1* & *2*, *Uncharted 1* & *2*, *Ratchet & Clank Future*, *LittleBigPlanet*, and *Killzone 2*.... these all hold no interest to you?

To each his own, I guess...  However, in the "upcoming exclusives" front, the PS3 has the 360 beat.  Almost all the new 360 games for next year are either on PS3 as well, on PC, or both.  Their big guns have already been fired off.... With the exception of the inevitable *Gears of War 3*, which I'll be happily pre-ordering the very moment a release date is announced.  :O


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 18, 2009)

but liek omg da xbox haz all da xclusives liek halo and...

uh...

Fable, I guess.


----------



## Dragon Maestro (Nov 18, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> It's almost certianly a coincidence.



 coincidence or not, the systems were well taken care of. 

Now, to keep from arguing (seeing I've been on the forum a couple days) I will not reply.  

I don't want to seem like I'm dodging the issue, but an argument a few days after being in the forum isn't good for reputation. :3


----------



## Yukiru (Nov 18, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> A pity.  *The Last Guardian*, *MAG*, *God of War III*, *Heavy Rain*, *Mod Nation Racers*, *Infamous*, *Resistance 1* & *2*, *Uncharted 1* & *2*, *Ratchet & Clank Future*, *LittleBigPlanet*, and *Killzone 2*.... these all hold no interest to you?
> 
> To each his own, I guess...  However, in the "upcoming exclusives" front, the PS3 has the 360 beat.  Almost all the new 360 games for next year are either on PS3 as well, on PC, or both.  Their big guns have already been fired off.... With the exception of the inevitable *Gears of War 3*, which I'll be happily pre-ordering the very moment a release date is announced.  :O



You forgot Demons Souls.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 18, 2009)

The only problem I have with the 360 is that you pay for Xboxlive. They don't have to do it, but they're such greedy motherfuckers they do it anyway. I hate Bill Gates.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 18, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I hate Bill Gates.



He has nothing to do with Microsoft now BTW.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 18, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> He has nothing to do with Microsoft now BTW.


 
Yeah. That's what he likes to tell everyone.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 19, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Yeah. That's what he likes to tell everyone.



Well seeing as how he's retired and no longer the CEO of Microsoft, I'm sure he's not making any decisions for them now.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 19, 2009)

I prefer the 360. No reason.

360 is awesome!


----------



## Envy (Nov 20, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Braid is also on the PS3 now BTW



Oh.

Well I needed an 'art' game to contrast Last Guardian. @__@


----------

